# Baked Creamy Chicken And Dumplings



## Ol-blue (Apr 25, 2009)

This is a perfect Dutch Oven recipe. When I make this out camping I will cook up the chicken at home to save time and to have one less pan to wash.
Enjoy! Debbie

BAKED CREAMY CHICKEN AND DUMPLINGS 












5 CHICKEN BREASTS; Boneless Skinless.
4 cup(s) WATER*
4 teaspoon(s) CHICKEN BASE
1/4 cup(s) BUTTER; Melted.
2 cup(s) FLOUR; Self-Rising.
2 cup(s) MILK
2 can(s) (10 3/4 ounce ea) CREAM OF CHICKEN SOUP
1 teaspoon(s) SAGE
_____

In a large pot, add water, chicken base and chicken breasts.
Cover pot and bring to a boil.
Simmer on low for about 20 minutes.
Remove the chicken and set aside to cool, reseving the chicken stock.
Melt butter and pour butter evenly into the bottom of a 9 x 13 inch baking pan.
Shred the chicken into bite size pieces.
Place the chicken in pan evenly over the melted butter.
In a bowl, add flour and milk and whisk together, some small lumps of flour will remain.
Slowly pour flour mixture over chicken trying not to disturb the chicken too much.
Using a strainer, strain the chicken stock into a bowl.
Whisk in the cream of chicken soup and sage.
Slowly pour the soup mixture over the flour mixture.
Bake uncovered at 375 degrees for 40 to 50 minutes, or until top is light golden brown.
Let sit for 5 minutes before serving so sauce can thicken up a bit if desired.

*Can use chicken stock if you don't have Chicken Base.
*I like to place my baking dish on a jelly role pan, just in case it bubbles over.
_____


----------



## DietitianInTraining (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks, thanks, and THANKS!!!


----------



## Ol-blue (Apr 25, 2009)

Welcome, welcome, and you are welcome.


----------



## chefkathleen (Apr 25, 2009)

How many is this supposed to serve?


----------



## Ol-blue (Apr 25, 2009)

chefkathleen said:


> How many is this supposed to serve?


 
It feeds about 6 people


----------



## chefkathleen (Apr 26, 2009)

It looks good. Quick, nice short cut with the soup.


----------



## Ol-blue (Apr 26, 2009)

chefkathleen said:


> It looks good. Quick, nice short cut with the soup.


 
Thanks, I wanted to keep it simple for camping. Enjoy!


----------



## chefkathleen (Apr 26, 2009)

You must do a lot of camping. That's a good idea then.


----------



## Ol-blue (Apr 26, 2009)

Oh yes! Love to camp and keep it simple at home.


----------



## lifesaver (Apr 27, 2009)

Mmmm! that looks and sounds absolutely delicious. thanks for sharing


----------



## Ol-blue (Apr 27, 2009)

You are welcome. Enjoy!


----------

